# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  Installshield برای ویژوال استودیو 2013

## ProEng

درود دوستان

لینک دانلود Installshield  سازگار با ویژوال استودیو *2013* رو ممنون میشم بزارید.
اگه لینک سایر برنامه های setup سازگار با 2013 رو هم بزارید ممنون میشم.

مرسی

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> درود دوستان
> 
> لینک دانلود Installshield  سازگار با ویژوال استودیو *2013* رو ممنون میشم بزارید.
> اگه لینک سایر برنامه های setup سازگار با 2013 رو هم بزارید ممنون میشم.
> 
> مرسی


بهترین روش این هست که خروجی برنامتون رو در خود برنامه Installshield و مشابه قرار داده و ستاپ رو بسیازید در این حالت دستتون بیشتر برای مانور دادن روی ستاپ برنامتون باز خواهد بود.

----------


## Ebrahimkh

دوستان کسی لینک Installshield روبرای ویژوال استودیو *2013 داره یانه
تو سایت مایکروسافت اونم با قندشکن وارد شدم و شماره موبایل آمریکا و ... رو دادم ولی بازم نتونستم دانلودش کنم
*

----------

